# BFP On 10 DPO (I think!)



## Mrs IKW

I am so shocked & over the moon - AF should be due on Weds (10th March) but its my first month ttc and Ive been really impatient and have tested every day since 6 DPO with internet cheapie tests, (BFN every day!) but today as its 4 days to go I used a Clear Blue Digital and got a PREGNANT 1-2 weeks!!!!!!!!!!! :bfp:

I am 34 this summer (so is OH) and I thought it might take a while but this is our first month and we are both so happy and excited. (Neither of us has ever had a baby before) :hugs:

If anyone wants to know more detail then please just let me know - I had a LOT of 2ww symptoms and was quite convinced that I was pregnant - even just a few dpo. 

FC for everyone else hoping for a BFP and lots of baby dust! 
Rx:happydance:


----------



## Babeonthego

Congrats honey,

Hope u have a happy and healthy 9 mths ahead:)


----------



## NewMoon

Congratulations!!! :flower: I had a similar love affair with daily internet cheapies this month but ended up getting my bfp on a FRER... going to go get myself a ClearBlue Digital in the morning as want to see those words too! :)


----------



## despereaux

congrats:happydance:


----------



## Luzelle

Wow. Congratulations!!


----------



## brillbride

congrats...xxxx


----------



## fairygirl

What a lovely story. Congrats x


----------



## janelouise

congrats really pleased for you :happydance::happydance: im also going to start poas with ebay cheaps as from tomz

would really love if you could let me know what you noticed before getting your bfp

im full of cold at the mo, nausea and odd tummy pains 

look forward to hearing how you was feeling xx


----------



## pink23

aww congratulations goodluck for the next 9months xx


----------



## Mrs IKW

Thanks! I really cant believe it! Here is the full story and if its tmi please just put it down to excitement! :flower:

Both OH and I are 33 - we both turn 34 in the summer. Neither of us has had a baby before. Had been planning to wait until the summer to ttc but realised that it might take us a while so thought we'd stop using contraceptives and see what happened. I was on the depro-provera injection for 10 years until about summer 2007 then the pill for about a year and then just condoms.

Normal cycle:
CD1 - CD4 - AF
CD5 - CD 9 - nothing
CD10-CD13 - EWCM & increased libido
CD14-CD16 - nothing
CD17-CD27 - just sore boobs
CD28 - AF

THIS CYCLE:
CD1-CD4 - AF
CD5-CD9 - nothing & didnt BD at all (not BD since before AF)
CD10 - Fri 19th Feb EWCM on toilet paper 
CD11 - Sat 20th Feb EWCM on tp- BD
CD12 - Sun 21st Feb EWCM -on tp BD 
CD13 - Mon 22nd Feb EWCM -on tp - BD 
CD14 - Tues 23rd Feb BD small amount of EWCM on tp. Felt shivery all day & generally unwell - have cystitis, a couple of hot flushes at night & feel anxious. 
CD15 - Weds 24th Feb No ewcm/cm on tp. Stomach cramps that feel like period pain, tight chest & feel wheezy, Feel different - sort of anxious as if my pulse is racing but dont think it actually is. Feel hot - unlike me - Im usually cold! Tender boobs.
CD16 - Thurs 25th Feb - no ewcm/cm on tp. Shivery feeling/tight chest - feels as if wants to cough. Not much of an appetite. Noticed veins are prominent in my hip bone area. Have a feeling I might be PG! Stomach cramps again, wind, headache and feel quite tired by 9pm
CD17 - Fri 26th Feb - no ewcm/cm on tp. tight chest, bra feels a bit tight around the band bit. Noticed that all the veins in my forearms are really obvious - looks like someone has drawn on my arms with a blue pen. Also in the chest area and armpits & hips. Also a couple of veins on my boobs but they arent as obvious as the ones in my arms. Tender boobs.
CD18 - Sat 27th Feb - Same symptoms as previous couple of days
CD19 - Sun 28th Feb - Thirsty, emotional, cramps, tired in evening, sore boobs, cramp in feet when in bed at night. (never get this!)
CD20 - Mon 1st Mar - small amount of creamy cm in knickers, thirsty, sore boobs, veins still prominent & noticed new one in my thigh. Still got tight/wheezy chest. 
CD21 - Tues 2nd Mar - BFN on hpt, itchy chin-then broke out in a couple of tiny spots on chin & face (I NEVER get spots!) Bad cramp in feet when in bed - much worse tonight. Fancied eating Pesto - not had this in ages
CD22 - Weds 3rd Mar - Woke up at 4am, stomach cramps in day, BFN on hpt, veins obvious in body, had to have pasta & pesto for dinner - smelt AMAZING, have noticed my perfume smells stronger too & I notice peoples breath more!. Showed OH veins in arms etc and he said that he could really see them too.
CD23 - Thurs 4th Mar - Woke up at 4am, BFN on hpt, bad stomach cramps all day & evening. sore boobs, tight chest & all previous symptoms
CD24 - Fri 5th March - probably 9dpo, BFN on hpt at 4.30am, (cant stop waking up at 4am!) stomach cramps all day & evening and all other recent symptoms,keep feeling like I want to cough but nothing there - just sort of wheezy/tight/funny feeling in throat/chest. Feel very tired early evening. Had to have pesto for dinner again! Feel like I have gone off sweet things - not fancied chocolate or hot chocolate etc for the last few days. Really hoping Im PG as otherwise Im going to feel v silly having all these symptoms - made a note of everything each day so if get a BFN I can ignore any 'symptoms' next month. Couldnt wait and did a hpt at about 7pm - thought I could see a slight shadow of a line under a bright light but its SO faint its not really there. 
CD25 - Sat 6th Mar - Went to sleep at 1.30am and made sure had a wee right before fell asleep, woke at 6.30am but waited until 7.30pm to do a Clear Blue Digital test - and up popped PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS - MY BFP!!!!!

OH and I are really happy and fc everything goes to plan and my little bean is getting cosy in my tummy and settling in for the next 9 months! I think I am 10dpo today, but I dont know when I actually ov and my cycle can sometimes be 27 days or a few days more, but its usually 28. I think the stomach cramps really made me think I could be PG as I NEVER get cramps until the day of AF or day before at the very most.

Sorry for such a long post but I have trawled the internet during my 2ww for symptoms etc so hope my info helps. I havent had any sickness or anything horrible - just felt different. I did 5 hpt and got 5 BFN before I got the BFP so its not all over if you dont get a positive straight away.
Lots of baby dust for everyone
Rx:dust:


----------



## janelouise

thanks for writing all that its great help 
enjoy every moment lovely all the best hopefully see you in 1st trim really soon xx


----------



## babesx3

congratulations XX


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## LunaBean

congrats, and thanks for the symptoms!


----------



## lou100

Theres hope for us all...congratulations x :)


----------



## Wenbg

Congrats! Wish u a healthy 9 months!


----------



## lhancock90

Congratulations. Have a happy healthy pregnancy :flower:


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congratulations ))


----------

